# Hot Tub



## markrodger (Feb 18, 2015)

Looking to buy a hot tub / Jacuzzi, does anyone know of a dealer in the Athens area


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

markrodger said:


> Looking to buy a hot tub / Jacuzzi, does anyone know of a dealer in the Athens area


Hi,found this company for you in Athens, Ideals Spas/Athens Greece [email protected] 00302106148400 Davaki Street 18 Pefki Athens,looks interesting.


----------



## markrodger (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks for the info


----------

